# Blank Firing Mosquitoes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Accuweather.....what if?

Regards, Mike

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/robot-raises-and-releases-20-million-mosquitoes-in-california/70002262


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

One thing I learned from reading all that is natural mosquito repellent and now know should not get bite in pine trees or soybean fields. Those two I knew and am around already.


----------

